

Show HN TinySXSW - a mobile meme generator for Austin - dikbrouwer
http://tinysx.com/

======
useflyer
Ok, this is why this app is winning: <http://tinyreviewapp.com/sx/post/48579/>

~~~
melissamiranda
Hilarious. It's pretty good for short, witty puns.

------
jeebus
Wish more apps would support an Html5 experience, but the functionality isn't
there yet. Is this just for SXSW or a supported product?

~~~
dikbrouwer
This was a 3-day hack to test a mobile version of our iPhone app (Tiny
Review). It worked out pretty well; next week we'll convert our existing site
tinyreviewapp.com into the same hmtl5 mobile format.

------
wyclif
Isn't SXSW over, in the Portlandia sense of the word, by now?

~~~
melissamiranda
I (site author) kinda thinks so - that's why we decided to make fun of it from
afar

------
alaskamiller
Zeldman said, “In 1999 it was Razorfish’s money. That sucked too. There’s
always been a garish commercial sideshow alongside good indy content.”

Ben Brown responded, “But Razorfish made websites. Amex makes debt. Is SXSW
the product that we consume, or are we the product SXSW sells to Amex?”

~~~
dikbrouwer
Interesting existential question. Just so all of you know, we're just having a
bit of fun and not selling anything to anyone.

